# طلب تعريف كارت صوت (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)



## nana_1 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام ونعمة الجميع انا بصراحة مبهوره بالمنتدى دة وكان عندى طلب وبجد انا فى اشد الاحتياج

اليه هو ان كرت الصوت مش متعرف فى الجهاذ حد يقولى اعمل ايه وانا معنديش اى سيدى

تعريف.

ولا المذر بورد :NVIDIA Ge Force 2 MX 100/200 
intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500 MHz

ثانيا كرت الصوت : C3DX HSP56 
CMI8738/PCI-SX 
HRTF Audio COM 
M6224-037D 
0128UYL1EA 

والنظام المستخدم هو وندوذ XP 

وانا شاكرة جدا لمحبتكم واهتمامكم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 

المحتاجة لصلواتكم نــا نـــا​


----------



## storm2010 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

السلام والنعمه اختى...
لكن ملقيتش بس فى حاجه ممكن تساعدك
وهى اسطوانه فيها 25 الف تعريب وباذن المسيح هتلاقى طلبك
فيها واهى روابط الاسطوانه

حجم الإسطوانة 596 ميجا

http://rapidshare.com/files/39055148...vers.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39058118...vers.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39061133...vers.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39063621...vers.part4.rar


----------



## nana_1 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

_سلام ونعمة اخى المبارك

storm2010   


ربنا يباركك وشكرا لتعبك واهتمامك بالموضوع انا بجد مش 

عارفه اعمل ايه بس انا كنت عاوذه اسأل هل هلاقى تعريف 

كرت الصوت ده من ضمن التعريفات ولا لأ.


وعلا العموم انا شكرة ومقدره تعبك والمسيح يعوض تعب 

محبتك  .

            المحتاجة لصلواتكم 

         نــــــــــانـــــــــا​_


----------



## storm2010 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

السلام والنعمه اختى..
انا الاسطوانه دى لقيت فيها تعريف الطابعه بتاعتى فيها
وكتير من اصحابى انا نصحتهم بيها ونفعت معاهم
لان الاسطوانه تقريبا شامله كل التعريفات الاجهزه حتى اخر عام 2006
  وباذن ربنا هتلاقى طلبك....
ربنا معاكى اختى ...


----------



## nana_1 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

سلام ونعمة اخى المبارك 

   storm2010

 شكرا لحضرتك كتير بس باين ان الروابط لاتعمل  

 لو  فيها تعب تحاول ترفع التعريفات تانى 

 الرب يعوض تعب محبتك 

 المحتاجة لصلواتكم نــانـــــــــا​


----------



## storm2010 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

اختى...
انا هحاول بس حاليا موعدكيش ... لان الشغل قاتل وقتى حاليا.. لكن قريبا باذن المسيح هحاول ارفعها


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*



سلام المسيح معكم

بالنسبه لتعريفات كل الكروت..

اقدم لكم موقع به كافة التعريفات..

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم.

http://www.aljayyash.net/Drivers.html

وهذا الموقع هو الموقع الرئيسي:

http://www.driverguide.com/

صلوا لاجلي.


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ضرورى*

قومى بالضغط يممين الماوس على My Computer واختارى

اختارى Hardware ومن ثم Device Mange كما بالصورة التالية








من المفترض انة وطالما لديك كارت مركب وليس معرف ان يظهر وبجوارة علامة صفراء وبها رمز الاستفهام (؟)






قومى بكتابة السطر الظاهر امامك كى يتسنى لنا احضار التعريف بسهولة وسرعة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ipraheem makram (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب تعريف كارت صوت (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

*
Thumbs Up هنا كل تحديثات كارت الصوت المثبت على الـ motherboard

هنا كل تحديثات كارت الصوت المثبت على الـ motherboard يعني كارت صوت Built in من Realtek High

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver 1.83


(codecs Alc-880, Alc-882, Alc-260, Alc-861

ftp://61.56.69.18/pc/audio/WDM_R183.zip
​*

ftp://61.56.69.18/pc/audio/WDM_R183.zip
*
منقول​*


----------



## manshy10000 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب تعريف كارت صوت (تم تعديل العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

*لو سمحت انا عايز تعريف كارت الصوت بتاعى ضرورى علشان ضاع ومش عارف اجيبة خالص وتعبت اوىىىىىىى علشان اجيبة ومعرفتش علشان خاطر المسيح عايزة فى اقرب وقت والكارت نوعة:
c3dx
hsp56
cmi8738/pci-sx
hrtf audio com
m7115-037d
0202ugg1ea*


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا


----------

